# WOW...Test shots of the Chariot and Invisible Man



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

It's up to Frank, Dave and Kit-Junkie to decide when to post images, but I received a test shot of each today and all I can say is...wow.
First, the Chariot. What at first glance appears to be a simple kit turns out to be anything but. At 1/24 scale it is a *big* kit - why they had to go with the bigger box is obvious. And not just the size, but the number of parts. It reminds me of a tank kit, with all of the sprues filled with multitudes of parts. I did a little test fitting - that's Dave's forte, and he indicated that all but 2 of the comments on the first test shot have been addressed satisfactorily. This, combined with what we've seen of the pod points to an incredible combo of kits to satisfy and challenge the most seasoned builder.

Now, on to the Invisible Man.
I can't tell you how proud I am to be associated with this kit, and how pleased I am with how much of my drawings translated faithfully into the sculpted piece. To be sure there are differences but the overall attitude remains faithful, and in some cases (such as coat wrinkles and glove details) exceeds what I submitted.
There is ALOT of plastic...ALOT. There are 2 large sprues filled with just the lab bottles! The base is as large as the bottom of a typical Polar Lights box - in which I could barely get the parts to fit. We're talking PL Phantom space constraints. The book case in the back is thick and heavy - you could practically use it as a book case yourself! There is a wonderful mix of large areas of plastic and fine, minute details. The sculpt captures the flow of the coat and stance of the figure. The glove and shirt cuff sit beautifully inset in the sleeves - I always love that detail in a figure kit. 
I think builders will really enjoy building it to their tastes - most of the bottles, books and details are not pinned, so that while there are suggestions for placement, you have freedom of moving elements around to your taste - including the figure itself.
Obviously I have a prejudice towards liking the kit, but when I opened it up I experienced the thrill of a model builder looking at that sea of styrene with joyful anticipation - its gonna be a fun build! 
If there are any questions I can answer please feel free to post them.
Part count: 123. Biggest part - the base. Smallest part - could be the InMan's nose. The test shot is in black and clear, but final styrene color has not been decided yet.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

sounds great! we are definitely in some sort of small renaissance when it comes to genre styrene kits. the bar just keeps getting raised higher and higher!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris the way you describe the Invisible Man...the opening of the box will be styrene extasy :thumbsup: can't wait for this kit to be released...the build sounds fantastic and team that up with your Box Art and we have a Winner here...:woohoo::wave::woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those do sound cool. I was really un-interested in the Invisible Man at first. Aside from the original Aurora monsters, I don't really care for monster figures. But from what I have heard, the new kit sounds pretty cool. I will definitely get at least two. I like large, complex kits, so the Chariot also sounds (and looks) very good. I just wish it had figures... wahhhhhh!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I gotta admit, Chris, you're description & excitement of the Invisable Man kit has me a bit more excited. Out of all of the universal Monsters, I always had a passive interest in this character. Can't wait to see the test shot pics! 

And of course even without seeing the test shot pics, you know I'm going to buy a kit of the Chariot! That's a given! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for your review,Chris. It is nice to know that the sculpt turned out to your liking. I can't wait to have the kit in my hands! So I wonder how much the kit has changed since the test shot pics from 2-20-08 that are posted on the Moebius site? Heck I thought THAT one was killer! And that is some fantastic box art for this kit too, Chris. I hope all of us can look forward to some prints in the future.
Not being too big into sci-fi the charriot is still that one kit I have to get. It just simply looks great. I have been looking forward to seeing this one hit the shelves since it was announced. Looks like KJ got the new test shot pics of this one on the site.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds great . i am really looking forward to getting these 2 when they come out . 
hb


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Chris,
I salute you for not going with the obvious joke...

I opened the box and I couldn't see the invisible man


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can't wait to see pictures of the final test shots,and of course,pictures of the kits built up.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Please make the final styrene color *grey*. That is the BEST to work with....easy to see details, lines, flash and imperfections etc etc.

Thanks Chris! Can't wait for this one as well.

Man.....its like its 1969 all over again :woohoo:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Can't wait for the Pics....

It's Irwin Allen Heaven!!


BP


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The Invislble Man kit sounds extremely cool, thanks for the review Chris!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I think light blue would look good.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

fluke said:


> . . . Man.....its like its 1969 all over again :woohoo:


Except the music and the drugs were better then! 

I've been waiting for a decent LIS Chariot kit for the last 40 years. My prayers have been answered.

Now, if only Moebius could help grant the other wish I've had since the Sixties . . . the one involving a young Diana Rigg . . .

Well, you can't have everything.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

If you can remember the '60s then you did them wrong. 

*I'm a '62 babe, don't recall too much in that regard. 

Seriously though... while not 100% sure, but I think drugs are way stronger (better?) today.

Music.. not so much.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Well from your excitment in both kits I say they are winners for sure.Fan of Lost in Space and want those kits.As for the vis man If your happy with it then I will be too.Can't wait them all.:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Enough Already!

*pics!*


pics!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

fluke said:


> Enough Already!
> 
> *pics!*
> 
> ...


yes...


yes...


yes!!please....

Chris.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

yesyesyes yesyes yes yes
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
 :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, I have pics of our vacation to Washington, DC...
Seriously, I'm not planning to assemble the kits beyond dry-fitting pieces, so all you'd see from me is a bunch of black and clear plastic. Dave M, on the other hand, jumped right in and is building and painting the test shot for publicity use. I'm sure that when he sends images to kit-junkie, they'll be posted on the Moebius website.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Are the test shots on the CultTVMan site any indication of how good this Chariot and Space Pod kit will be?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the update CDub,  looking forward for this one.

RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Until I get the new shots of the kits, you can look at the previous test shots here:

Lost In Space Chariot The mold for the clear parts wasn't finished at the time these were taken. The glass looks foggy, as a result.

Invisible Man


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think the final plastic color should be fuscia!
Or puce!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Actually, I was thinking honeydew with a hint of misty rose swirl or a nice cobalt violet. :freak:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

It's "The Invisible Man", not "He's Invisible - not that there's anything _wrong_ with that!"


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh _stop_! Just _stop_ it!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> I think the final plastic color should be fuscia!
> Or puce!





Sully- Monsters said:


> Ohh.... that's puce.


:lol:
Perhaps a nice banana yellow?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I'm actually partial to a nice Mauve Organdy, but what do I know!


----------

